

TSA Makes $400K Off Loose Change - hammock
http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/local/SDTSA-Makes-400K-off-of-Loose-Change-137192398.html#hn

======
hammock
I don't see any correlation between busy airports and amount of change
collected. Maybe New York passengers are just richer, or more careless?
Scatter plot:
[http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/8898/screenshot20120114at11...](http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/8898/screenshot20120114at114.png)

------
dmils4
Wouldn't be surprised if this is substantially more - what's the margin of
error in accounting for $400k in coins?

